# Bristlenose Help



## Kelly (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi
I have been breeding livebearers for 3 years now and wanted to add egg layers to my collection. I have been told that Bristlenoses will be good for me to get. I know I need to get caves for them but have been told I need Bogwood/Driftwood.

I have seen a few things saying that the wood darkens the water and some saying its no good for guppies and platies. I want to keep my livebearers so wondered if anyone can give me any information on if this is true or not, or if there is any alternative to the wood, as I really don't want to lose my livebearers 

Thanks, Kelly


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The driftwood won't hurt the guppies, some people are afraid that the tannins will lower ph to much, but I have found it don't lower much at all and the tannins will eventually be gone. 

Bristlenose are an easy pleco to breed, but if you start out with juvies it will be 6 to 8 months till breeding age.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you. The female I got seems happy enough, very lively, but the male isn't really doing anything. I got the driftwood, its in soak. I was told to soak it for a few weeks or it will turn my tank water like a tea bag
Thanks for your help


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I try to keep my tanks that color. As the plecos really like it. The male won't be as active as the female and will usually stay hidden except to feed.


----------

